# At Your Funeral



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2018)

Here's a happy little thread. If tragedy occurred, what ONE song would you want played at your funeral service? You can only post one song in this thread. 

"The Winter of My Life", by Baldemar Garza Huerta, aka El Bebop Kid, 1937 - 10-14-2006.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 18, 2018)

Because I'm almost positive they won'y play "See You in Hell" by Electric Wizard.


----------



## Bodean (Dec 19, 2018)

I could go with this.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## OJAE (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## torontoke (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Dec 19, 2018)

Would Candle in the Wind be too cliche? 

Just because it's so damn entertaining, this would be my pick...hopefully I die around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Would Candle in the Wind be too cliche?
> 
> Just because it's so damn entertaining, this would be my pick...hopefully I die around Thanksgiving.


18 minutes? Too bad you won't know if anyone loved you enough to stay for the entire tune....or not.


----------



## Wavels (Dec 20, 2018)

Naima- John Coltrane


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Would Candle in the Wind be too cliche?
> 
> Just because it's so damn entertaining, this would be my pick...hopefully I die around Thanksgiving.


I missed Gulf 104 playing it this Thanksgiving. Had to You Tube it. Just not the same.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2018)

Wavels said:


> Naima- John Coltrane


Superb pick.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

I want a Tiki Bar & Cannabis Smoking stations at my funeral. Would strippers be in bad taste? I wouldn't know, I'd be dead.


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I want a Tiki Bar & Cannabis Smoking stations at my funeral.


We had a pretty good party after Mamma's funeral, on her orders. This is still Florida, so the only smoking was over by the bon fire.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)

or


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 30, 2018)

Picking only one is tough, but I'd want everyone to leave my service with a smile.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2018)

[email protected] ....


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 31, 2018)

A cheery thread for a New Year's Eve day!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)

Featuring Clarence White.


----------



## playallnite (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Was in tears upon hearing this live a few years ago:


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 11, 2019)

Frank Zappa- Watermelon In Easter Hay (aka- the last imaginary guitar solo)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

This one is for afterward.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Joedank (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## cbdandthc (Nov 24, 2019)

Another One Bites the Dust. Remember the joke that's been rotating through email a few years back haha


----------



## R Burns (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Flatrate (Nov 24, 2019)




----------

